# AAARGGG!!! They've Blocked my Video Due to WMG Content!



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Well it seems that now my video has been blocked due to "Content from WMG."

Wonder how many others have been affected, probably without knowing until they go to display?


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

I learned a decade ago not to use any copyrighted music in a youtube video, at all, ever.
this is not new. 

Scot


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

What is "WMG"... Weapons of Mass Goodness?


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Semper;

Or "Wasted My Guitar!"

Ducking & weaving,
David Meashey


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Warner Music Group. they have been removing audio from youtube videos for many years.

Scot


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Ditto, a decade ago. They have programs that look at the audio signature in your video.



Scottychaos said:


> I learned a decade ago not to use any copyrighted music in a youtube video, at all, ever.
> this is not new.
> 
> Scot


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Was posted many years ago and only just recently blocked. Wasn't something I put together so I can't just remove the music and repost.

Actually have a video on another forum that is only blocked in some countries due to copyright.


----------



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

There are a lot of "royalty Free" music sites that will let you use music for YouTube free as long as you credit their site. I routinely use www.freeplaymusic.com for my videos. 

Scott


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Exactly... been able to do that for a while.

Failing that, you could download the video (since you posted it) and put on another audio track.

Greg



fredlub said:


> You can change the.audio track of your video at YouTube (at least, I could do that when I had similar problems).
> Regards
> Fred


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

That would be an option if I made the video. But it was done by another unbeknown to me at the time. Maybe I can get an original copy from him.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Not communicating here:

If YOU post the video, then you can change it. You can download it. You can modify it.

In the original post, you say "my video".... the logical assumption is that "my" means you own it and you posted it.... if "my video" means someone else owns it and they posted it, then it's really not "my video" is it?

What is this video of? Who created/produced it, who uploaded it to youtube? (i.e. whose account?)

Greg



toddalin said:


> Well it seems that now my video has been blocked due to "Content from WMG."
> 
> Wonder how many others have been affected, probably without knowing until they go to display?


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Shouldn't be assuming..
Somebody else may have made the video, say of Todd holding an Open House and gave it to him.
Totally within his rights to think of it as his....


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Totalwrecker said:


> Shouldn't be assuming..
> Somebody else may have made the video, say of Todd holding an Open House and gave it to him.
> Totally within his rights to think of it as his....


_Exactly what happened_ except that he also posted it rather than giving it to me. Not so hard to understand.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

So, time to talk to your friend. If someone else makes it and posts it, I would have described it differently than "my video".

But you are free to do so... but it _naturally_invited all this discussion on why didn't you do this or that... and you _must_ have been aware that this would indeed be the reaction here.

If you said, "hey, a video just got zapped after a number of years because my friend used a copyrighted song illegally. That's weird since it has been up so long." That would make sense. 

Of course I don't even get the point of the post, is it even about trains?

Greg - 267


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

267


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

History is a bitch, that is for sure.

Greg


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Greg, 

Train video..., so yes.

If a reporter used his camera to capture an image of you and published it in the newspaper, would you tell your friends...,

"My picture is in the paper," or

"A reporter captured my image using photographic equipment and his publisher posted that image in the newspaper?" 

After all, you don't own it (except the copies you purchased/took), and you don't have the rights to it. So why would it be _your_ picture. 

It's really no different.


----------

